#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE-2010 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Mechanical Engineers.

  Here you can download the solved GATE Mechanical Engineering question paper for the year 2010.

  Cheers! :Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: GATE-2009 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2004 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2005 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2003 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2006 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

----------


## rohan58

*hi frnds ........am rohan  persuing Mtech*

----------


## exmylapore

da poori makkale, ninte amme kettikkanano ne ithu konachu vachekkunnathu

----------


## kailash sonkar

really friends this will help a lot.

----------


## sanjaykannur

hi i need 2012 gate mechanical solved papers and also i need IES 2012 mechanical solved paper

----------


## Avenger

Thanx for uploading gate papers.....

----------


## MOHITVERMA551

upload question papaer of gate-2011,2012

----------


## MohsinManiyar

thanx yaar.....

----------


## anuragkashyap

thanx for this admin

----------


## mandeep77777

thanks a lot for this help dude

----------


## saicharan05

Thanx for uploading gate papers

----------


## saicharan05

hi friends i am persuing b.tech

----------


## saurabhlanje

bhai log.....thanks a lot

----------


## prakash.vj

am prakash doing BE MECH

----------


## sandeep.biradar69

waiting for 2011,2012 and 2013 papers..........

----------


## khangamlung

helping me vry much. thanks

----------


## om31parkash

hi friends,

i m here for gate preparations.........

----------


## 110101mer106

m looking for gre notes

----------


## pallav017

thanks...............................

----------


## nitamkumar tayade

this is a very great work which i found on web thanks for Fadoo Engineer and the uploader.
Our generation of India going to rule..... Dear.
 :(nod):

----------


## naidu347

update 2011-2014 also

----------


## nravi17

waiting for 2013 gate papers

----------


## Manpreet333

can u solve q no.41

----------

